# How to edit text carrier on epic 4g touch.



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have uscc sgs 2 and will want to change the sprint text to USCELLULAR but dnt no were its at

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

what rom are u using? i saw they released a edited ICS AOKP rom today.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftr182 (Jan 20, 2012)

Decompile the framework.apk in apkmanager:

Here is how I do it...

Put the framework-res.apk and twframework.apk in "place-app-here-for-modding" , then double click "script.bat",

type "22",

select the framework-res.apk

type "10"

drag the twframework.apk to the screen that is open for apkmanager

now go to the folder "Apk_Manager_5.0.2\projects\framework-res.apk\res\values"

open up the "strings.xml" with notepad, or notepad ++

go to around line # 1265 is should say: <string name="zz_roamingText1">Sprint</string>

Change "Sprint" to what ever you want.

Close the .xml

Go back to your apkmanager menu screen and recompile.

It will ask if this is a system apk, say yes. It will ask if you want to copy over everything you didnt change, say yes. Go to the keep folder and delete resources.arsc, continue. Sign the apk and flash away.....


----------

